# If you see what I saw day before :(



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Day before yesterday, I went to 2 pet shops and in one shop I saw  many rabbits in one cage for sale but one of them is having a disease which I do not know what does it called, its hair from its back is falling off. And instead of isolated it away from the others, it is kept there as if nothing is going on.
It was so sad.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I wonder if maybe the other rabbits have been pulling it's fur out and they have put it separate because if that.
Whatever reason, it is sad. Pet shops bring a lot of sadness. I would never ever buy a rabbit from one as it just makes the pet shop continue to sell them. It's so unfair


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it could be moulting, it is the season for it, moults can be very heavy, one of my rabbits used to do a full moult in 2 days, looked like some one had been in and shaved a rabbit when he moulted there was that much fur, normally a moult takes a week or 2 to complete, or it could be one of the others fur pulling (which is a dominance behaviour, or it could be mites if the skin was all scabby and sore underneath


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like mites....but as Lil_Miss says it could just be a heavy moult. Two of mine are moulting heavily. Poor thing needs a freind though!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if this is something you have seen in the UK report the pet shop to the RSPCA

the shop will have a legal duty of care to any animal it sells and should seek veterinary advise and isolate. If it is mites, a skin infection an allergic reaction or even an abscess can cause bald spots


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im pretty sure the OP isnt in the UK, and im sure she said it was still in with the other rabbits too not separate
"And instead of isolated it away from the others, it is kept there as if nothing is going on."


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lil Miss knows from experience my buns are total hobo buns. They always look like hunks of their fluff is falling out at this time of year (mainly cos it is  )

I brushed Bugs recently to try get the thick of it and and the amount of white downy fur coming from under neath was insane. And now he still has tufty white bits sticking out all over.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Lil Miss knows from experience my buns are total hobo buns. They always look like hunks of their fluff is falling out at this time of year (mainly cos it is  )
> 
> I brushed Bugs recently to try get the thick of it and and the amount of white downy fur coming from under neath was insane. And now he still has tufty white bits sticking out all over.


cookie is only just starting to properly loose his hobo ish ness looks :lol:


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha yeah Clover is another messy moulter, his fur goes from black to brown when he's moulting. The lumps of bunny fur flying around the garden are amazing too!


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

By the way, does this moult occur in all kinds of rabbits and is it occurring once a year?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Gemologist said:


> By the way, does this moult occur in all kinds of rabbits and is it occurring once a year?


Yes it happens in all rabbits, and it normally happens twice a year.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

We didn't know about pet shops being bad when I was a kid, but my parents got me a rabbit from one when I was very young. To be fair on them though, the animals in that one looked healthy and looked after, and my rabbit never got ill in all the years I had him. He was very tame too.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

davidc said:


> We didn't know about pet shops being bad when I was a kid, but my parents got me a rabbit from one when I was very young. To be fair on them though, the animals in that one looked healthy and looked after, and my rabbit never got ill in all the years I had him. He was very tame too.


I know what you mean, it was the norm back then wasn't it (i sound so old!) I think its just that there is alot more awareness now on animal welfare plus the 33,000 rabbits in rescue awaiting homes makes pet shop buying a bad bad idea. I don't think they should be allowed to sell live animals at all.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> I know what you mean, it was the norm back then wasn't it (i sound so old!) I think its just that there is alot more awareness now on animal welfare plus the 33,000 rabbits in rescue awaiting homes makes pet shop buying a bad bad idea. I don't think they should be allowed to sell live animals at all.


It was the 1980's when I got Nibbles, was born in 1981.


----------

